# Intel oder AMD?



## Martin8411 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich muss zugeben ich hatte noch nie einen AMD (oder Radeon), ich hab eigentlich immer zur Intel/Nvidia Fraktion gehört... 
Die kommenden Radeon Preise sollen ja top sein, nur bei einem Freund der jetzt sich einen neuen AMD/Radeon zugelegt hat funktioniert einfach gar nichts (Treiber Bugs).

Ich wollte mir bald einen neuen PC zusammenstellen, jetzt bin ich unsicher ob ich die Kombi Intel/Radeon mal probieren soll? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2019)

Martin8411 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben ich hatte noch nie einen AMD (oder Radeon), ich hab eigentlich immer zur Intel/Nvidia Fraktion gehört...
> Die kommenden Radeon Preise sollen ja top sein, nur bei einem Freund der jetzt sich einen neuen AMD/Radeon zugelegt hat funktioniert einfach gar nichts (Treiber Bugs).
> 
> Ich wollte mir bald einen neuen PC zusammenstellen, jetzt bin ich unsicher ob ich die Kombi Intel/Radeon mal probieren soll? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Bei den neuen RX 5700er gibt es wohl bei manchen Games Probleme, die aber gelöst werden. Ggf. hat es auch mit bestimmten Kombinationen der Hardware zu tun. Rein von der Leistung und vom Preis her wäre eine 5700 oder 5700 XT besser als eine Nvidia, wobei es sich je nach Modellvariante auch sehr annähern kann.

Bei CPUs bekommst du halt mit dme Ryzen 5 3600 für knappe 200 Euro eine CPU, die top ist und 12 Threads bietet. Erst ein Core i7-8700K oder 9700K ist besser, aber nicht viel besser. EIn Ryzen 7 3700X zB ist kaum besser als der Ryzen 5 3600. Daher wäre der 3600er aktuell die Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe zwar letztes Jahr auf NVidia gewechselt aber das lag daran, dass AMD zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Konkurrenzprodukte zu den schnelleren GeForce Karten hatte. Ich hatte vorher eigentlich viele Jahre immer Radeons im Hauptrechner und absolut keine Probleme damit gehabt. 

Einzige Einschränkung ist halt gelegentlich, dass Radeons nicht alle Features von NVidia Karten bieten, wobei es inzwischen nicht mehr so viele Spiele gibt, die sowas wie NVidia PhysX oder Hairworks verwenden. Bei Unreal Engine 4 Spielen, die ja momentan sehr verbreitet sind, da weiß ich nicht wie es bei Radeon ist, aber bei NVidia habe ich da bei Wassertexturen gelegentlich unschöne Moiré Effekte. Das soll ein Problem im Zusammenspiel der Engine mit den NVidia Karten sein. Persönlich nervt es mich je nach Spiel schon. 

Sollte ich mir jetzt eine neue Karte holen würde ich wahrscheinlich zu einer Radeon RX 5700 (XT) greifen bzw. je nach Geld eine Nummer höher dann zu einer GeForce 2070.

PS: Da Herbboy schneller war, meine CPU ist ein Intel Core i7 8700k und aktuell habe ich eine GeForce 1070ti. Auch wenn Ryzen gut sein soll, bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher, wie stabil die wirklich laufen, man hört ja auch immer von dem Trouble mit dem BIOS bei den Mainboards, bei Intel weiß ich, dass die Rechner super stabil rennen. Da gebe ich einfach lieber ein wenig mehr aus und fahre auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> PS: Da Herbboy schneller war, meine CPU ist ein Intel Core i7 8700k und aktuell habe ich eine GeForce 1070ti. Auch wenn Ryzen gut sein soll, bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher, wie stabil die wirklich laufen, man hört ja auch immer von dem Trouble mit dem BIOS bei den Mainboards, bei Intel weiß ich, dass die Rechner super stabil rennen. Da gebe ich einfach lieber ein wenig mehr aus und fahre auf Nummer sicher.


 Die Probleme sind AFAIK schon länger gelöst, d.h. Abstürze oder so was gibt es keine außer vlt. bei einigen wenigen Mainboardmodellen oder ggf auch FALLS man einen Ryzen 9 auf ein altes B350-Board packt oder so was. 

Einzig das Problem, dass die CPU nicht den vollen Boosttakt ereichten, gab es bis vor kurzem bzw. je nach Board immer noch. Für die meisten Boards gibt es dafür aber inzwischen ein passendes BIOS.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Probleme sind AFAIK schon länger gelöst, d.h. Abstürze oder so was gibt es keine außer vlt. bei einigen wenigen Mainboardmodellen oder ggf auch FALLS man einen Ryzen 9 auf ein altes B350-Board packt oder so was.
> 
> Einzig das Problem, dass die CPU nicht den vollen Boosttakt ereichten, gab es bis vor kurzem bzw. je nach Board immer noch. Für die meisten Boards gibt es dafür aber inzwischen ein passendes BIOS.



Gut, aber wie sieht es generell mit der Stabilität im Langzeitbetrieb bei den Mainboards aus? 
Es trifft nicht jede Generation, aber da habe ich eben im Laufe meines PCler Lebens bei AMD teils durchwachsene Erfahrungen gemacht, während Intel eigentlich nie Probleme machte. Mein erster Athlon lief z.B. wie eine Eins, die beiden die ich danach hatte haben hingegen immer wieder rumgezickt und am Ende hat der alte Athlon die beiden anderen Rechner (und viele weitere) überlebt. 
(Ich hatte ja viele Jahre immer zwei Desktop PCs nebeneinander laufen, da hatte ich dann immer gerne die meist günstigeren AMDs als Zweitrechner).


----------



## Batze (5. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gut, aber wie sieht es generell mit der Stabilität im Langzeitbetrieb bei den Mainboards aus?
> Es trifft nicht jede Generation, aber da habe ich eben im Laufe meines PCler Lebens bei AMD teils durchwachsene Erfahrungen gemacht, während Intel eigentlich nie Probleme machte. Mein erster Athlon lief z.B. wie eine Eins, die beiden die ich danach hatte haben hingegen immer wieder rumgezickt und am Ende hat der alte Athlon die beiden anderen Rechner (und viele weitere) überlebt.
> (Ich hatte ja viele Jahre immer zwei Desktop PCs nebeneinander laufen, da hatte ich dann immer gerne die meist günstigeren AMDs als Zweitrechner).



Das ist so eine Sache. Und ich wiederhole mich da gerne, gib wenig Geld für ein Board aus und du hast auch weniger etwas davon, gerade wenn es um Langzeit oder auch kompliziertere Systeme geht. Ist nun mal so. Und meine Praxis bestätigt dies leider auch so. Nun ist es so das ein Gaming Rechner ja ganz andere Anforderungen an die Hardware stellt als ein Office System.
Meine ersten Athlon Systeme waren nicht gerade berauschend, ich erinnere da nur an den 1400 C, zu jener Zeit das beste und schnellste was man bekommen konnte, leider gab es kaum ein Board was den Takt auch ausspielen konnte. Ein Crash folgte dem nächsten. Und ja es stimmt, in der Summe liegen die Intels ganz einfach Vorne, allerdings hat AMD hier mächtig aufgeholt. Mein Vorletztes System war eines mit FX CPU, jetzt habe ich ein aktuelleres mit 2000er CPU und ich habe in beiden Systemen absolut keine Probleme. Meine letzte nVidia Graka war eine GTX 580, der letzte Schrott, vor allem was die Treiber anbelangt. Seit dem nur noch AMD. Und ja, die Hochpreispolitik seitens Intel/nVidia tut auch was dazu.
Aber das natürlich nur rein persönlich, bei anderen kann es anders aussehen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2019)

hatte bislang weder mit amd noch intel oder amd in egal welcher kombination größere probleme. 
lediglich mit meinem aktuellen (amd-) system gabs anfängliche schwierigkeiten, die aber inzwischen ausgeräumt sind. 
worans genau lag, ist schwer zu sagen. offenbar aber ein reines software- bzw -treiber-problem und nicht hardware-bedingt.


----------



## Martin8411 (5. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hatte bislang weder mit amd noch intel oder amd in egal welcher kombination größere probleme.
> lediglich mit meinem aktuellen (amd-) system gabs anfängliche schwierigkeiten, die aber inzwischen ausgeräumt sind.
> worans genau lag, ist schwer zu sagen. offenbar aber ein reines software- bzw -treiber-problem und nicht hardware-bedingt.



Genau vor diesen Treiberproblemen habe ich so bisschen Angst, weil du dann relativ machtlos bist, wenn dank Treiberproblemen das System abstürzt. Ich glaube die letzten 10 Jahre hatte ich noch nie ein wirkliches Treiberproblem (ich muss mir jetzt kurz was aus Holz suchen  )


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2019)

Martin8411 schrieb:


> Genau vor diesen Treiberproblemen habe ich so bisschen Angst, weil du dann relativ machtlos bist, wenn dank Treiberproblemen das System abstürzt. Ich glaube die letzten 10 Jahre hatte ich noch nie ein wirkliches Treiberproblem (ich muss mir jetzt kurz was aus Holz suchen  )



na ja, da muss man in meinem fall halt einrechnen, dass es hardware war, die inklusive neuer architektur vollkommen neu am markt war.
dass es da ein wenig dauern kann, bis da alles perfekt läuft, kann ich nachsehen. zumal jetzt ja auch alles einwandfrei funktioniert. 
ich hatte davor ne radeon rx570. damit gabs nicht das geringste problem. die war aber bei kauf eben auch schon länger erhältlich.


----------



## Martin8411 (5. Oktober 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, da muss man in meinem fall halt einrechnen, dass es hardware war, die inklusive neuer architektur vollkommen neu am markt war.
> dass es da ein wenig dauern kann, bis da alles perfekt läuft, kann ich nachsehen. zumal jetzt ja auch alles einwandfrei funktioniert.
> ich hatte davor ne radeon rx570. damit gabs nicht das geringste problem. die war aber bei kauf eben auch schon länger erhältlich.



Dann wäre das vielleicht die beste Strategie 3-4 Monate nach dem Release erstmal abzuwarten und dann zu kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gut, aber wie sieht es generell mit der Stabilität im Langzeitbetrieb bei den Mainboards aus?


 Du meinst lange am Stück pro Tag? Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass es da immer noch generelle Probleme gibt.

Mir haben btw. bisher nur Intel-Boards Zicken gemacht. Wenn überhaupt


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du meinst lange am Stück pro Tag? Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass es da immer noch generelle Probleme gibt.



Ne, ich meinte eher generelle Langlebigkeit und stabiles laufen also meinetwegen 16 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche über viele Jahre und das halt durchgehend stabil.


----------



## Batze (6. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte eher generelle Langlebigkeit und stabiles laufen also meinetwegen 16 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche über viele Jahre und das halt durchgehend stabil.



Kann man aber auch nicht unbedingt vergleichen. Also mein Rechner läuft auch locker 10-15 Stunden am Tag, intern alle Festplattenslots belegt, dazu noch 2 externe Platten, intern noch eine Extra Soundkarte und diverse USB Sachen PAD, teils auch mein Lenkrad sind auch fast immer angeschlossen. Also ist ziemlich gut alles belegt. Allerdings läuft das dann auch keine 15 Stunden am Stück auf 100% Hochleistung. Könnte es aber. 
Habe sowas 2*mal mit einen ASRock Billig Produkt (damals mit einen AMD FX System)gemacht, nun ja ist fast abgeraucht das Gute Teil, meine Festplatten hatten jedenfalls immer einen Crash. Lief dann nur einigermaßen flüssig als ich einiges abgestöpselt habe. Mit einem MSI/Gigabyte/o.Ä. Billigteil wäre das wohl auch passiert, will sagen, muss also nicht an ASRock gelegen haben. Aber bestimmt daran das man für 50-60€ eben nicht viel Erwarten kann wenn man wirklich einiges Ausreizen will. Von einem VW Polo erwarte ich ja auch nicht das er mit 300 km/h über die Autobahn düst.
Und das sollte man eben immer im Auge behalten, also was man mit machen möchte und wie man so ein System ausreizt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ne, ich meinte eher generelle Langlebigkeit und stabiles laufen also meinetwegen 16 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche über viele Jahre und das halt durchgehend stabil.



Zu der Frage kann Dir keine eine Antwort geben, und zwar zu keinem aktuellen Board, egal für welchen Sockel oder für welche CPI. Es gibt aber keinen Grund, warum jetzt ein Board für die neuen Ryzen weniger lange halten soll als andere Board-CPU-Kombis, nur weil die älteren BIOS-Versionen kleinere Probleme beim Erkennen der CPU bzw. dem vollen Boosttakt hatten.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zu der Frage kann Dir keine eine Antwort geben, und zwar zu keinem aktuellen Board, egal für welchen Sockel oder für welche CPI. Es gibt aber keinen Grund, warum jetzt ein Board für die neuen Ryzen weniger lange halten soll als andere Board-CPU-Kombis, nur weil die älteren BIOS-Versionen kleinere Probleme beim Erkennen der CPU bzw. dem vollen Boosttakt hatten.



Es geht dabei auch ein wenig um den Preisvergleich. Die Ryzen Boards scheinen generell etwas teurer als die Core i Boards. Ist jetzt eben die Frage, ob sie auch automatisch besser sind oder ob ein als Beispiel 100 Euro Ryzen Board nur so stabil und langlebig ist wie ein 60 Euro Board für Intel. Oder ob man dann für ein gutes Ryzen Board was lange hält z.B. 200 Euro statt 150 für ein gleichwertiges Intel Board hinlegen muss.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es geht dabei auch ein wenig um den Preisvergleich. Die Ryzen Boards scheinen generell etwas teurer als die Core i Boards. Ist jetzt eben die Frage, ob sie auch automatisch besser sind oder ob ein als Beispiel 100 Euro Ryzen Board nur so stabil und langlebig ist wie ein 60 Euro Board für Intel. Oder ob man dann für ein gutes Ryzen Board was lange hält z.B. 200 Euro statt 150 für ein gleichwertiges Intel Board hinlegen muss.


 Also, GANZ billige halten vlt nicht so lange wie teurere. Aber so ab 80€ sollte das nun echt keine Rolle spielen, völlig egal ob AMD oder Intel, ich wüsste auch nicht, was das für eine Rolle spielen sollte. 

Teuer sind nur die X570-Boards, ansonsten kriegst du für AM4 und 1151 v2 gleichermaßen Boards ab 45€, da ist also Intel nicht teurer oder billiger als AMD. Kompatibel zu Ryzen 3000 sind auch ältere AM4-Boards unter 100€, nur sind die halt erst dann mit dem passenden BIOS ausgerüstet, wenn sie nach dem Ryzen 3000er-Release produziert wurden.

Diese "solid capacitators" sind da halt nicht unwichtig bei der Haltbarkeit, aber die haben heutzutage selbst die billigen Modelle, d.h aufgeblähte Kondensatoren sind kaum mehr zu erwarten. Aber ob nun ein 100€-Board von AMD länger hält als eines für 60€ für Intel oder umgekehrt oder ob es keine Rolle spielt: dazu müsste man erst eine Langzeitstudie machen, und selbst dann wäre am Ende die Frage, ob es - wenn man Unterschiede messen kann - an "AMD vs Intel" oder einfach nur an den Boardhersteller lag


----------



## Rabowke (7. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gut, aber wie sieht es generell mit der Stabilität im Langzeitbetrieb bei den Mainboards aus? [...]


Ich habe einen SQL-Server auf Threadripper-Basis, ein 1920X, am Laufen, der läuft seit Release 24/7 stabil. *Kein* Absturz, nichts. Absolut ohne Probleme und Wartungsfrei.

Mein Rechner in der Kanzlei ist ein Ryzen 2700X und der läuft auch super stabil, allerdings gab es in der Initialkonfiguration eine Inkompatiblität zwischen Mainboard <> RAM. Mit einem anderen Mobo lief es sofort und das täglich von 07-18h und auch seit erscheinen der entsprechenden CPU.

Ansonsten haben meine Kollegen alle i5-CPUs, eben weil ich weiß das Intel-Prozessoren und Konfigurationen, so wie du schreibst, auch super stabil laufen. Aber ich wollte einfach mal AMD testen und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Wobei, doch: irgendwie ist die Virtualisierung unter Windows 2016 Server mit dem Threadripper nicht möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habe einen SQL-Server auf Threadripper-Basis, ein 1920X, am Laufen, der läuft seit Release 24/7 stabil. *Kein* Absturz, nichts. Absolut ohne Probleme und Wartungsfrei.
> 
> Mein Rechner in der Kanzlei ist ein Ryzen 2700X und der läuft auch super stabil, allerdings gab es in der Initialkonfiguration eine Inkompatiblität zwischen Mainboard <> RAM. Mit einem anderen Mobo lief es sofort und das täglich von 07-18h und auch seit erscheinen der entsprechenden CPU.
> 
> Ansonsten haben meine Kollegen alle i5-CPUs, eben weil ich weiß das Intel-Prozessoren und Konfigurationen, so wie du schreibst, auch super stabil laufen. Aber ich wollte einfach mal AMD testen und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Wobei, doch: irgendwie ist die Virtualisierung unter Windows 2016 Server mit dem Threadripper nicht möglich.


 Ich denke, es gibt schon längst keinen Grund mehr, warum nun Intel oder AMD einen Unterschied haben sollten. Früher, als man noch "experimentierte" und die Erfahrungen mit der Massenproduktion nicht so groß waren, kam es etwas häufiger vor, dass teilweise sogar ein ganzer Chipsatz problematisch sein konnte. Aber inzwischen? Für die eigentliche Qualität sind ja zudem sowieso die Boardhersteller zuständig, und die sind bei AMD und Intel identisch. D.h. WENN überhaupt, dann könnte man vlt sagen "Boards von XY unter 80€ sind eher mäßig bei der Haltbarkeit", aber selbst das ist heutzutage nicht mehr zu erwarten. 

Und dass ein Chipsatz wiederum länger oder kürzer halten soll, nur weil AMD oder Intel als Referenz wegen paar Cent an dem ein oder anderen Chip spart, denke ich auch nicht. Früher gab es halt rel. oft aufgeblähte Kondensatoren, aber seit etlichen Jahren werden "gute" Kondensatoren verwenden, und es fallen Mainboards meiner Erfahrung und Recherche nach nur ganz selten aus, so dass man da nicht spezielle systematische Gründe als Ursache nennen kann, die etwas mit der Bauteil-Qualität zu tun haben. Ausfälle gibt es halt, denn jedes Art von Bauteil, selbst das edelste, hat halt eine Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Defekt von größer als 0%. Aber Defekte sind echt sehr selten geworden. Wenn, dann ist ein Board eher schon nach dem Kauf nicht okay - aber dass es zuerst 2-3 Jahre läuft und dann plötzlich nicht mehr, ist IMO sehr selten.

Eine ganz andere Frage ist die Software-Kompatibilität. nach einigen Jahren kann es immer vorkommen, dass ein Board X in Kombination mit Windowsupdate X dafür sorgt, dass eine Software oder eine Peripherie Z nicht mehr fehlerfrei läuft. Und weil das dann in dieser Kombination ganz selten vorkommt, weiß der Boardhersteller von dem Problem nichts bzw. es sind zu wenig Betroffene, als dass man handeln würde. Dann hat man Pech und muss umsteigen. Genau das ist mir passiert: Intel 1150-Board von Asus und eine externe Soundkarte => seit dem vorletzten großen Windowsupdate immer wieder Aussetzer und Abstürze, obwohl es für die Soundkarte neue Treiber gab - ohne Soundkarte NIE Probleme mit dem Board. Neues Board => kein Problem mehr.

Aber so was ist eben selten - ich würde deswegen NIE sagen, dass Asus schlecht sei, oder gar Intel. Und das, obwohl ich vor ca. 15 Jahren schon mal ein Asus-Board hatte, das von Anfang an nicht lief (Ebenfalls Intel, Sockel 775) und auch mit einem MSI-Board für den Sockel 1150 Probleme hatte - mit AMD aber hatte ich noch nie ein Problem technischer Natur, da war es früher lediglich manchmal etwas träge beim Beseitigen von Bugs, weil "alle" auf Intel setzten und bei Updates oder Patches keine Rücksicht auf AMD genommen wurde.


----------

